
World of Warcraft Virtual Gold Continues to Gain on the Venezuelan Bolivar - hapnin
https://themerkle.com/world-of-warcraft-virtual-gold-continues-to-gain-on-the-venezuelan-bolivar/
======
lawlessone
is this a good time to point out the WOW gold is just a centralized currency?
It wouldn't be regarded as crypto and certain doesn't use blockchain.

